# Cabin Air Filter - Paper and Charcoal??



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I used a carbon one in another car last week; can't tell a difference in airflow. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I ended up getting the carbon one as well and can't tell the difference either. Carbon seems to cost a bit more that regular one.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It does seem to do a good job keeping outside odors out. It's really a nice touch.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Wheres the cheapest place to order the carbon one?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Amazon or Ebay, I use carbon and having replaced a nasty original one on a vehicle with over 100k miles ( filter was 10 years old) it was night and day. Love the ones with arm & hammer baking soda


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

A lot cheaper than I thought - for some reason when I looked last year they were almost $50. 

Amazon.com: FRAM CF10775 Fresh Breeze Cabin Air Filter: Automotive


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Most dealer parts departments are willing to sell at wholesale (30% off). I think mine was $20 or so IIRC


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> A lot cheaper than I thought - for some reason when I looked last year they were almost $50.
> 
> Amazon.com: FRAM CF10775 Fresh Breeze Cabin Air Filter: Automotive


Wally world online sells it for that but in the actual store it's still $50


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> A lot cheaper than I thought - for some reason when I looked last year they were almost $50.
> 
> Amazon.com: FRAM CF10775 Fresh Breeze Cabin Air Filter: Automotive


That's the same exact one I bought. It's amazing and keeps the smelly stuff OUT! I drove through a barbecue smoke-laden side road and I didn't smell a thing!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok ordered - bonus - there is a $3 mail-in-rebate from Fram as well


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I got a carbon cabin air filter on rock auto(AC delco brand) for $10 last fall.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

+ 1 on ordering from Rock Auto .


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought the carbon AC Delco unit. I asked at my dealer about the difference between the two since the paper one was much cheaper, he said the carbon part is the original part on "upscale models like Buicks and Cadillacs". I took that with a grain of salt and hit "Confirm" on my Amazon order.

It's a much heavier filter with a media thick enough that no light passes through. My old paper filter allowed light to pass even with two years of dirt trapped in it. As far as flow is concerned, I certainly doubt there's much difference at anything other than Max fan, and even on Max it seems to flow just fine.

I have a poor sense of smell, but reviewers on Amazon report good odor absorption.


----------

